# Bondage beginner



## Confused_husband77 (Jul 20, 2013)

Not long ago my wife and I were on the web and looking at adult toy sites. She saw a video about breast tying and thought it looked interesting. I went to an adult store and bought a rope. Now we sometimes tie her breasts when we have sex. I would like to expand the tying but so far she has resisted. When I tried to use the end of the rope to tie her wrist she told me no. Any suggestions for moving this along a bit?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

What is Shibari? | Art of Contemporary Shibari

Make a note of this site. Not sure if it is against forum rules


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Hard to believe she let you tie her breast and not let you tie her arms


----------



## LoveLonely (Dec 8, 2013)

This rope stuff is WAY complex and WAY over my head. I recommend getting in touch with a local BDSM community and let qualified people help with this one. My 2 cents.


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

My husband and I have started to venture into this after many years of marriage...maybe not quite to that level, but a darker side, a more passionate side. I can understand the confusion, the slight embarrasments, and the excitement.

First off...having a really candid conversation with your wife is the most important aspect of this. There are so many sides to BD/SM...not everyone wants every part of it.

Maybe she enjoys the constriction of the breast bondage...but doesn't want to lose control of her ability to get out of a situation. If that is the case, and you want to add an extra bit to your 'operations' there are plenty of ways to add without actual tying up her appendages. 

Simply placing her hands above her head, and telling her she is not allowed to move them, under any circumstances, can be incredibly hot. 

Along the same vein, giving her orders, while you standing and watching, of how you want her to display herself for you can be exciting. 

Since she likes her breasts bond, she may also enjoy (if you haven't implemented them already), nipple clamps, clitoris clamps and so on.

The biggest thing to figure out for you, is what part does she like, and what part is an absolute no for her. A good way to open the dialog about it, if she is somewhat shy, ask her to write out a fantasty for you. A dirty story that turns her on, her ultimate kinky night that can later be re-created. In turn...it's great if you are willing to do the same for her.

Not sure if any of that will help at all, but I hope you both have a great time figuring it out!


----------



## mankerlia (Dec 18, 2013)

This rope stuff is WAY complex and WAY over my head.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

My wifes idea of bondage would be to tie me up and leave me there forever.
For suggesting we have sex. How dare I!


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Confused_husband77 said:


> When I tried to use the end of the rope to tie her wrist she told me no. Any suggestions for moving this along a bit?


If she doesn't want to go further, then she doesn't want to. But holy cow, what is the point of bondage if you can't tie up someone's hands?

You might want to ask her if she has trust issues with you. If you are sleeping with someone, you should trust them enough that you wouldn't be worried about them tying you up.


----------



## LoveLonely (Dec 8, 2013)

You never know. I can totally understand that. It takes time and is a process. When me and my significant other started getting into BDSM, the bondage was too much. Then out of the blue, it was wanted. I know that either of us have any idea what we will want in 6 months from now; we are constantly evolving. But we are in it together and fully enjoying the ride.


----------

